# Amilo D7830 Tastatur



## MickySilver (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe zur Zeit ein Fujitsu Siemens Notebook (AMILO D7830) von einem Kollegen bei mir, ihm war Milch oder Saft über die Tastatur gelaufen, ich wollte es reinigen, nur scheitere ich bereits beim Ausbau der Tastatur. *g*
Es gibt wohl Notebooks wo man bestimmte Tasten abnehmen muss unter denen Schrauben sind.
Bei diesem Notebook sieht es so aus, als müsse man die Tastatur mit ein wenig Kraft nach unten ziehen (weg vom Display) und dann kann man sie nach oben rausklappen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht, vielleicht kennt sich einer von euch damit aus und kann mit weiterhelfen, wäre super!

Gruß

MickySilver


----------



## MickySilver (23. Juli 2004)

Hab es inzwischen selbst geschafft, die Tastatur entfernen war relativ einfach,
schwieriger gestaltete sich eher das Reinigen, aber das hab ich jetzt auch geschafft.


----------

